# Trading the night SPI



## amy997 (2 November 2007)

Does anyone out there trade the night spi lately? 

What do you use as a dirction indicator between 5pm and 7pm now that the european markets don't open until 7pm due to daylight saving?

I know that a lot of the days its obvious based on what the us has done in the last part of their session, but some days its not.

any comments and help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pager (2 November 2007)

The night session is very different to the day, often big spreads between the bid and ask and often very littlle volume, slippage if using stop orders is far more frequent and bigger than the day session

Be carefull if you trade it 

Im a systems day trader and do very little overnight, although sometimes do have a position and stop in there, volume wise i only do 1 or 2 lots as it can be all over the place some nights if Europe and/or the US are volitile.

Cheers and good luck

Pager


----------

